# 68GTO Rally Clock removal



## jbs (Jul 23, 2012)

Can I remove the rally clock without taking the dash all apart? I want to replace it with a Tach-


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably not, at least I know you can't on a 69. You shouldn't have to completely remove the dash, but you'll probably have to remove all the mounting bolts/screws so that you can slide it forward far enough to get to the back side of it from the top. It's actually not all THAT bad of a job. Drop the steering column down (support it with something, don't let it hang), remove the glove box insert, remove the big bolts on the lower outside corners of the dash, remove the nuts/screws that are along the top inside edge of the inside of the glove box opening and and the three screws that go up through the tops of the speedo, lights, and clock - and you should be able to slide it towards you. If it's an A/C car, all the ducts are probably going to fall out when you do this so take a good look where everything goes first before you move it. You might also have to release the speedo cable from the back of the speedo (from the top) to let you move it far enough to get to the back side of the clock.

All this is easier if you remove the front seats - it gives you more room to work and maneuver.

Bear


----------



## jbs (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for info - maybe go with hood tach


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jbs said:


> Thank you for info - maybe go with hood tach


:lol: That's certainly an option... be aware they aren't without their problems too. Frequently they don't live very long due to all the vibration.

Bear


----------



## jbs (Jul 23, 2012)

OK somthing to think about car has 28000 miles on it its a HO 4 spd I would like to keep it stock looking


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

jbs said:


> OK somthing to think about car has 28000 miles on it its a HO 4 spd I would like to keep it stock looking


You have to cut a 4" diameter hole in your hood to mount the factory style hood tach. I didn't know this until I bought one for my '68, but since the hood wasn't in perfect shape to start with and I always wanted a hood tach I went ahead and cut it. With the originality of your car you may not want to.
Jeff


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd replace the clock. In fact, I'm going to in about a month lol.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

clock comes out if the radio and AC ductwork are removed.


----------

